# Trying to grasp the understanding of "life"



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been thinking a lot and really in depth lately. I tend to think more than the average 'Joe'. I have a lot in my mind that I conflict with on a daily basis.

Just to tell you all, I am not (currently) suicidal. But I have done a lot of examining of 'life' in my own head (thank you LSD).

I try to think of what it means, why am I here, and why are YOU here. What does this all amount to. What does it really mean? Why is there really 'life'?

Where I live with now is that I am 'alive' now, but at any moment I could die from any tragic situation. Anyone can instantly die. And when you die, everything that you personally feel and know is instantly gone from all existence. You dissapear and become nothing. You live your life. You have feelings and a conscienceness, but when you die it is all gone forever. Everything that you are is gone.

I will not bring up any ideas of religion in this thread because I personally feel it is all bogus. But, besides that, Why are you alive TODAY. Why were you not born into a world of neanderthals or super human beings? Why are YOU alive today and not tomorrow?

I have fought this in my own head for a long time trying to understand it all. I question if the reality that I feel is really just a product of my own imagination. I don't know what to think of this all.

I am real. I am alive right now, but why? I am a person, but why? When did my life really get created when there was millions of years of neanderthals suffering in the cold, but I am alive NOW. Why?

Why am I alive now? Is it true that we become reincarnated (I doubt it)? Why do I feel alive right now, but before my life I did not feel anything because I was not here? How does this life really work?

What happens when you die? Everyone dies.... or does anyone really die? Is this reality just a product of my own imagination? Is this truly my own sanity/insanity? No one can honestly answer it without me feeling like my imagination is just giving me what I might want to hear.

I'm stuck. I want to see what else there really is. Am I fucking crazy? Am I the God of my own world? Do I really exist? Do I honestly live in a reality? Is anyone who answers me just what my own mind wants to hear?

WHY THE FUCK AM I HERE??? WHY??????

I can't answer my own questions. I'm fighting to see if this is really real, but it wont matter when I am gone anyways.

What do I do? I feel like I am either crazy or it is all really what I think it is...which is nothing that matters.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> (thank you LSD).



I think that's your answer.

If you want one other than that, it's to reproduce and carry on our species. Congratulations.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 28, 2012)

First off...stay off the drugs bro. They's bad for you.

Secondly, let me introduce you to a little friend of mine who answers most of the questions I have about things like this...RANDOM CHAANCE! Yes! Why are you alive right now?? RANDOM CHANCE! Why weren't you alive thousands of years ago? RANDOM CHAANCE! Why weren't you alive thousands of years in the future?? RANDOM CHANCE BABY! We can't explain this shit, we haven't figured it out yet! We have guesses, but are they right?? NO ONE KNOWS!! So it's best not to think about it because you'll never come to a straight answer. I mean, Guild's answer was pretty damn awesome and all but...you'll never be satisfied with it.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 28, 2012)

Just think about all of the aborted children, all the people who get murdered, all of your friends and family who have died. You see it, but IT IS NOT YOU. When will you die? Will all of your memories be gone? Will you finally see the reality of this life? Why are YOU still here? Why am I still here?

I think I am just crazy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Just think about all of the aborted children, all the people who get murdered, all of your friends and family who have died. You see it, but IT IS NOT YOU. When will you die? Will all of your memories be gone? Will you finally see the reality of this life? Why are YOU still here? Why am I still here?
> 
> I think I am just crazy.



I think you're overthinking things.

In the end it's a natural process as much as sleeping and pooping and it'll happen one day. It's scary shit but we have to it at one time or another. You try your best to keep your time here as pleasurable and long as possible if you wish and maybe even spit out a youngster or two to carry on your name and story.

At one point I began thinking of this, but realized it was pointless and in the end caused more questions than answers. Some mysteries are best left unsolved.




yuyuyup said:


> When we die we go to brony heaven w/ tupac



Anything with Bronies sounds like a circle of hell so deep that even Satan like's "fuck that shit I'm not going in there".


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 28, 2012)

I had a friend that took his life over a year ago, and I have been pained even more ever since.

I have always questioned my reality. Wondered if it is really in my own head. Wondered if I die will it all dissapear. I've wondered if life will truly continue on. There is a future for our civiilization, but does it matter when I am dead?

I'd rather die now instead of waiting.

I think I need some help... I am fighting a lot right now that I can not understand.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I'd rather die now instead of waiting.



That's pretty stupid. It's not like surgery where you just "get it over with". It's a one time offer. You may as well explore everything here first then give the other half a shot.

But I personally don't like these threads. I'll be gone now.


----------



## Midna (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree, OP. Why weren't you born in ancient Greece? Why didn't you become a tormented philosopher? Why?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 28, 2012)

The most likely scenario is that when you die your consciousness simply ceases to be. It isn't like sleeping. You are not aware of your nonexistence. It is just like the billions of years before you were born.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 28, 2012)

I've kept this all to myself for  a long time because I dont want to be 'committed' again to another hospital. But i honestly feel that this reality is just a farse that my mind is thinking. I'd rather not have death take me, i'd rather take myslef... since in the end it does not matter anyways.

Just look at Steve Jobs. He is gone now. He did a lot of great goods. He worked hard. But he is dead... gone..... no more. His exhistance is nothing. He is dead. Nothing no more.. period...

I really want for my life to be gone also.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 28, 2012)

When the time is right, I will take my own life. It does not matter what anyone thinks because I don't believe that any of you exist or really matter in the overall aspect of this life.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 28, 2012)

That is backwards thinking. Death being permanent is all the more reason for you to savor the experiences of each day.


----------



## Kyary (Feb 28, 2012)

Living life is for enjoyment! Don't question it, be grateful your safe . You don't have any aspirations? Find something worth living for.


----------



## ibrawl (Feb 28, 2012)

Me being somewhat of an existentialist, life is what you yourself make it, it is our own meaning.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DeadlyFoez said:
> 
> 
> > (thank you LSD).
> ...


I love your blunt answer.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think about this almost every night before bed (which makes me end up staying up until 4-5a.m), but it's really a question that nobody can answer since our minds aren't capable of knowing the truth to our existence. Science still has yet to find out how we were made. Regardless of the multiple theories, neither of them have yet to be proven fully. Really, there is NO point to life in general. You have the people saying "life is great, live it to the fullest", but WHY live it? What is the point in doing so when you just end up dying one day and all of what you did is forever lost? Then you have the brainwashing religions teaching that their "God" put them here to spread the word of him and whatever else their book tells them.



> When the time is right, I will take my own life. It does not matter what anyone thinks because I don't believe that any of you exist or really matter in the overall aspect of this life.



While I can see where you're coming from, taking your "life", whether you think you're alive or not, isn't a good idea. You might feel the need to do it, but tomorrow you will see what stupid thinking it is.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 28, 2012)

Deadly you say your not suicidal right now, but what your posting ecspecially the last couple of posts make it seem otherwise.  I don't know what you got going on right now in your life, but you gotta take the good with the bad and then just toss the bad shit to the side. Life is a the greatest experiment and bad shit happends to everybody.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 28, 2012)

431unknown said:


> Deadly you say your not suicidal right now, but what your posting ecspecially the last couple of posts make it seem otherwise.  I don't know what you got going on right now in your life, but you gotta take the good with the bad and then just toss the bad shit to the side. Life is a the greatest experiment and bad shit happends to everybody.



But WHY are we living an experiment?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 28, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> But WHY are we living an experiment?


The _why_ is whatever you want it to be. There is no creator with a divine plan for us all.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 28, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> > Deadly you say your not suicidal right now, but what your posting ecspecially the last couple of posts make it seem otherwise.  I don't know what you got going on right now in your life, but you gotta take the good with the bad and then just toss the bad shit to the side. Life is a the greatest experiment and bad shit happends to everybody.
> ...



Life is an experiment because it has many possible outcomes and many different roads to be traveled to reach its end. Just my opinion. This planet we live on is just a fucken test tube IMO.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 28, 2012)

Why we're alive and what we live for isn't a big question someone can one day answer. Well. We know WHY we're alive, our parents got it on and we were created. For better or for worse.
Why in a less literal sense is something an individual has to answer, and it's not that difficult. You're alive to live our life. It's really that simple.

The general goal in life is to enjoy it, but not everyone actually follows that. Honestly i'm sure there are people out there who seek to accomplish something, to be someone people remember, whether they enjoy doing it or not.
So really it's hard to generalize why we're alive. As an individual, you likely live for different reasons compared to most other people in the world. Whether they be big differences, or small differences.
As for your queries.
Whether this life you're living is real, a dream, a farce, or whatever else it could possibly be from a cheesy film from the 90's, just live it. Stop worrying about this all being some fraud and just enjoy life until it becomes impossible to do so. While you still sit there breathing, you're able to live. Everyone is scared of dying. No one wants to die. But it's inevitable, and there is NO point in worrying or obsessing over it. Why dress over something you likely will have no control over? Just enjoy your life as much as you can before that inevitability is realized. Even if everyone to interact with is imaginary, you can interact with them. You can speak with them. You can make physical contact with them. There's nothing from stopping you from accepting that no matter what this reality you live in is, that you can enjoy it like any other.

I was going to say more but i'm getting distracted and losing my train of thought.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 28, 2012)

Blood Fetish said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > But WHY are we living an experiment?
> ...


Exactly. I also don't buy into the  "we came from monkeys" shtick either. I mean if that's true then why the fuck are there still fucken monkeys.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 28, 2012)

431unknown said:


> Exactly. I also don't buy into the  "we came from monkeys" shtick either. I mean if that's true then why the fuck are there still fucken monkeys.


I hope you are joking.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 28, 2012)

I am.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 28, 2012)

1. Person A asks über-philosophical question with no clear answer.
2. Person B makes comment about how everything occurs by random chance.
3. Person C counters person B and says there is a God.
4. Rampant accusations of trolling ensue, fire fought with fire.
5. Topic derailment.
6. Topic lockdown.

I called it.  It's gonna happen.  Prove me wrong, guys.  I dare ya.

*EDIT*
I TRIPLE-DOG dare ya!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 28, 2012)

Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ has a plan for all of us.


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 28, 2012)

ARRR, YOU TROLLS, TROLOLOLOLOL, FIRE FIRE FIRE!!!
TROLLS FLAAMMEE FLAAMEE


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 28, 2012)

You need to get laid.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> You need to get laid.



You need to grow up. I guess getting laid fixes all the worlds problems, right? Hahaha, wait, no it doesn't. It just creates more problems thanks to reproduction.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 28, 2012)

You're here because everything that can happen likely does happen in an opposite, yet equal, universe. The reason you're alive now and not, say, 50,000 years ago is because it was likely impossible for the necessary things to occur in order for your combination of genetic material to come into existence. Odds are that in ~100% of universes, you do not exist or are already dead. Since you obviously can only contemplate your existence in a universe where you exist, the odds of you finding yourself in a universe where you exist and are able to think about that are 100%.

There is no evidence for any kind of afterlife, reincarnation or otherwise. It is my opinion that existence is better than nonexistence, except in the rare case of prolonged excruciating physical pain.

As for why you are here, there likely isn't a reason. In the grand scheme of things, an individual human being is insignificant. Hell, humanity might be insignificant.

You will likely die someday, but there is also a chance that you will live to see an age where death is something rare. You might even live to see the emergence of the singularity.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not suicidal in the sense of "I'm going to fucking kill myself bro",


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 28, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am not suicidal in the sense of "I'm going to fucking kill myself bro",



Having thoughts about killing yourself is suicidal. The context doesn't matter.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 28, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am not suicidal in the sense of "I'm going to fucking kill myself bro",


Thats good to hear.


----------



## Domination (Feb 28, 2012)

We are here due to the will of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, he wishes for us to be jolly pirates of the sea. I say you embrace that lifestyle, and do what I could never have done.

I'm not sure why you want to grasp the meaning of "life", really. Closure? Satisfy your curiosity? These are just merely spiritual and really non-important things in your life. Will knowing the meaning really make your life any better? What will you do after knowing? Will it improve your life in anyway?

Like mentioned before, everything has to do with chance. Out of the infinite possible universes that could have existed (and are existing), you were born in this universe, not a universe where you can control the Force or a universe where you have fairy godparents. You should just accept that fact and continue living your life, nothing can change that fact, does overthinking it help?

You shouldn't think of ending your life because of some philosophical confusion, there's more to life than knowing answers. You should just live your life like you normally would, work towards your goals, make friends, enjoy yourself (to a certain standard while not neglecting work of course). Find something worth doing, who knows maybe writing music or novels is your true calling in life?

Sure you would die someday, but you left your mark on people. Your family and friends would remember you, and if you are a very successful man, many more people would remember you for a very long time. Just live your life.

Also, this has to be said... But:



Spoiler: The answer to life




is 42


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 28, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> I TRIPLE-DOG dare ya!


Some people are going to hate you very soon. I'm just saying.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 28, 2012)

You're not alive. You actually live in the Matrix.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 28, 2012)

If you were not alive, then you would not know it because you would not exist.

Reminds me of this video I saw a couple days ago:
[yt]qjfaoe847qQ[/yt]


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 28, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > I TRIPLE-DOG dare ya!
> ...


Personally I think this topic will eventually be derailed, but I'm inviting people to prove me wrong (by staying on-topic).

There's nothing wrong with challenging people to have a serious discussion.  I'm actually trying to help you here.


----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you ever thought that maybe there are no answers to some questions you may have? Sure, there is always going to be trolls, but just maybe there is not an answer that will suit you. I often wondered "why", but realized there is no effin answer. So now I drink a lot and dont think about it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 28, 2012)

The "understanding" is whatever you make of it. Some people find it in religion, some people find it in hobbies, and George Carlin finds it in the creation of plastic. Its subjective because since you are the only one with your understanding and your outlook only YOU can decide what you want your understanding to be. People have been trying to find this universal meaning to life since it began, you *WON'T* find it on the internet.

SIDE NOTE: There is a really trippy theory that whenever you "die" or are supposed to be dead, the dimension fractures into an outcome where you lived and your consciousness becomes aware only of the dimension in which you lived, aka you never died. *BUT* you have to be really high to understand this, I think.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 28, 2012)

I honestly have felt many times that the reality that I see might be the true reality. Everyone could just be a product of my imagination. No point of arguing it because how can you argue with my imagination? I take the reality with my own thoughts. Everything is truly 'make believe' to me in my own head. None of you really exist.

--Thank you LSD


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2012)

Dude, just like... whoa.

Seriously though.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 28, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I honestly have felt many times that the reality that I see might be the true reality. Everyone could just be a product of my imagination. No point of arguing it because how can you argue with my imagination? I take the reality with my own thoughts. Everything is truly 'make believe' to me in my own head. None of you really exist.
> 
> --Thank you LSD


This is the same stupid, hippie shit people have been spouting forever. If all of existence was simply the delusion of one person then why is it still here long after they are dead?

There is something incredibly narcissistic about believing all of existence exists only in your own head. People that full of themselves won't seriously consider suicide. They love them self too much.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 1, 2012)

Blood Fetish said:


> This is the same stupid, hippie shit people have been spouting forever. If all of existence was simply the delusion of one person then why is it still here long after they are dead?
> 
> There is something incredibly narcissistic about believing all of existence exists only in your own head. People that full of themselves won't seriously consider suicide. They love them self too much.


Prove to me that you are not a figment of my imagination.....
Otherwise you are the sadistic troll in my head that want the evil of my self being to prevail.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 1, 2012)

gbatemp.net
and your asking what is the meaning of life?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> > This is the same stupid, hippie shit people have been spouting forever. If all of existence was simply the delusion of one person then why is it still here long after they are dead?
> ...


I was thinking just the same thing.

The beautiful thing about this "theory" (stretch of the word, I know) is that it cannot be proven wrong and it applies to every human being, you're not the first one who came up with this. 

Thing is, taking something as fact just because there is no evidence to refute it is a logical fallacy.


----------



## Domination (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Thing is, taking something as fact just because there is no evidence to refute it is a logical fallacy.



This is so true. A lot of negatives can't be proven, that doesn't mean every single assumption should hold any water. Following that logic, every layman's 'theory' (I'm loosely using this word, not in the scientific meaning) should be considered and every religion in the world is true (I'm not attacking religion, I'm just saying how absurd this is), even.. Scientology. *shudders*

You don't have evidence to disprove your 'theory', but do you have any evidence to back it up?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 2, 2012)

GlaD0s Quote *Testing is my life*


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 2, 2012)

Domination said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, taking something as fact just because there is no evidence to refute it is a logical fallacy.
> ...



Then its re-categorized into such an outstanding claim that its impossible to test by science, unfalsifiable. (i.e. String theory, the quantum split theory I referenced in my earlier post).


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 2, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Domination said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I think... I think... I think I am in love with you...


----------



## hatredg0d (Mar 2, 2012)

life, probably the biggest word I've ever said,​that says alot cuz there's a whole lot of words inside my head..​
i have found my self thinking a lot likeDeadlyFoez, lol may also be drug reasons behind that though.. but i believe people are real, i also believe your mind has the power to lie to you.


----------



## smile72 (Mar 2, 2012)

There is no point and or meaning to life.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 2, 2012)

smile72 said:


> There is no point and or meaning to life.



Sure there is; it's the meaning you give it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2012)

I live just to be able to play the next gig and play the next game (yeah I'm also a musician besides being a gamer)

so... basically, take whatever crap life throws at you in order to….. later, do the things you like
that's life to me


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Domination said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


You see, "theories" are beautiful in this case because they don't need irrefutable truth that this is how the world works - just some proof. Theories need to make sense because theories are the approximation of the actual rules much like a painting is the approximation of the real image.

Not once, not twice have we seen theories become proven true beyond a shadow of a doubt or disproven and discarded - no theory can dodge the test of time, however, to theory can be called serious without a shred of proof, especially when it doesn't make sense in conjunction with other laws of the world. Theories need to be carefully built - the world is a huge puzze and each piece needs to fit.

I can see what Thesol is trying to say, but it's really not how it works.  Even some parts of the quantum theory may be proven true using today's technology - give it time and some of this knowledge will be accepted as facts.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 2, 2012)

I always thought of life as Tetris.
It really falls into every aspect.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Alan John said:


> I always thought of life as Tetris.
> It really falls into every aspect.


...you've been waiting all your life for a long piece to fill your hole?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought of life as Tetris.
> ...


I already have, but I keep missing


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel that humans were never meant to be any smarter than the animals living on the earth. That life was not meant to be understood or even thought of by something as intelligent as humans today.

When I think about it... I just...

...nevermind that. What's important is that you live your life doing what you love and being with who you love. I mean, if life is meaningless then at least do something fun before there's no more life to live.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I feel that humans were never meant to be any smarter than the animals living on the earth. That life was not meant to be understood or even thought of by something as intelligent as humans today.



Alright, let me play the devil's advocate here. If we weren't "supposed" to be any greater than the rest of nature, then why did we naturally evolve that way?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > I feel that humans were never meant to be any smarter than the animals living on the earth. That life was not meant to be understood or even thought of by something as intelligent as humans today.
> ...


By chance. Like most events in life, it is a matter of chance.

Back when protohumans were just cells floating in the overwhelming mass of biomatter, there was nothing about us that made us any different then the other cells. Neither were we different from apes billions of years later. We just "happened" to be the species that evolved this way.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Sora de Eclaune said:
> ...



Which is my point, basically; there's really no way that can be "wrong" or "not meant to be". We won the evolutionary lottery; we should appreciate that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


...I agree, we should take charge and start preparing for the next evolutionary shift - let's breed selectively and create a master race before the apes catch up.

Or worse, tigers. Tigerumans would totally destroy us.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2012)

To follow your point, Foxi, and to answer the OP's first post: We exist to fear, above all else, the godless killing machines known as bears.

May God have mercy on our souls...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> To follow your point, Foxi, and to answer the OP's first post: We exist to fear, above all else, the godless killing machines known as bears.
> 
> May God have mercy on our souls...


=O

Manbearpig! Al Gore was right all-along!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Think of it as your reason for living. If we understood what we're living life for/the purpose for living, then what's the point in living it? (well that depends on the answer, right?)

I always do a lot of thinking on life/death phenomenon but just can't seem to grasp any understanding on either that we already don't know.

It's a topic with only opinions, none that can be stated as a fact.
I want to believe that there's a reason for each of us to live and when that is accomplished we die, but that's just wishful thinking......


I'll leave you with this quote;


> * John Steinbeck once wrote, ‘It seems to me that if you or I must choose between two courses of thought or action, we should remember our dying and try so to live that our death brings no pleasure on the world.’*


----------



## Qtis (Mar 4, 2012)

It's the legacy that matters, if nothing else. Look at people like Aristotle. Do you know him personally? Nowadays? Nope. Do people know what he taught and what he thought? Most probably yes, especially if they've read ancient philosophy.

This is one of those situation that you yourself are the only one that can choose. If nothing today seems to be worth it and you take your life, you'll never know what tomorrow could have brought by. In other words, don't end your life before you have lived it. When will you know that has happened? Only when your time comes naturally.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 5, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I honestly have felt many times that the reality that I see might be the true reality. Everyone could just be a product of my imagination. No point of arguing it because how can you argue with my imagination? I take the reality with my own thoughts. Everything is truly 'make believe' to me in my own head. None of you really exist.
> 
> --Thank you LSD




Well, the "us" you have in your head *is* a figment of your imagination/mental processes [or whatever]. That much I can agree with. I mean,  "Shinigami357" doesn't really exist; there's a person behind this persona that you don't know, and therefore, your perception of me as I am under this persona, is, as you said, all in your head. [though you've prob never seen me before even in the temp]

That is, of course, working under the assumption that everything is in context. I'm not sure how context works if you're high on drugs, but that's a different topic altogether, and I'd rather not prove Densetsu right in this moment in time.


Now, I'm a big advocate of life and such and choices [and whatnot], so really your questions regarding our existence [or at the very least your existence] should really be yours to answer. However, I am free to share my input, so...


_First, why are we here..._

Well, to be perfectly blunt, the best answer is simply: because [just 'coz]. Straight up, the reason we are here, is because as living creatures bound under the immutable laws of our universe, this is one of the rare places we *can* exist.

_why do we exist/what's the reason for our existence..._

Well, I don't really believe in 'reason' for existence. The reason we are alive always changes from moment to moment. Pin-pointing it down to one thing is not a worthy thing to waste time on.

The whole "raison d'etre" thing doesn't really ring true. I mean, if you came down to it, everything is in the moment.

Seriously, in the great scheme of things, the universe doesn't really give a damn about our wants and needs. Our existence in those terms borders on the insignificant; trying to understand or justify it because we want to doesn't make our existence any more important.

That's how life works; this moment is it, this is life. Really, why bother yourself with all of it?

The only reason we really need for life is simply to live it. Why complicate?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 6, 2012)

I honestly have barely any connection with anything you all call 'reality'. It all seems like a farce in my own mind. This world seems fake to my eyes. And I have already taken control of all that I want to, which seems to solidate my stance.


----------



## ByteMunch (Mar 7, 2012)

If we don't exist, then why would you post and take heed of our replies?


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 7, 2012)

I feel the meaning of all life is for the living to create additional new life. I also believe It has something to do with learning what love is.

Remember, "A life lived alone is no life at all." Skyrim


----------



## LiNkZoR (Mar 9, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I've kept this all to myself for  a long time because I dont want to be 'committed' again to another hospital. But i honestly feel that this reality is just a farse that my mind is thinking. I'd rather not have death take me, i'd rather take myslef... since in the end it does not matter anyways.
> 
> Just look at Steve Jobs. He is gone now. He did a lot of great goods. He worked hard. But he is dead... gone..... no more. His exhistance is nothing. He is dead. Nothing no more.. period...
> 
> I really want for my life to be gone also.


You REALLY need to rethink this. Yes, he is dead, gone forever from the physical world, but everyone will still remember him, his products he helped inspire are still our there, we still know who he is, and what he did. Therefore, if his existence was nothing wouldn't apple be gone? Would there be memorials all over the place? Since George Washington is dead, shouldn't the US be gone, or his precedent for having two terms as a president? What I really think we need to point out there is yes, you die and you will no longer have a first-hand impact on the world, and the people, however you will still continue to effect those who you interacted with. It may not be a good impact (pointing out how you cuss out everyone who annoys you, or anyone who doesn't agree with you, but I have limited experience in these forums) or it could be a good impact and continue to help people, people could remember you and strive to do things in your memory, furthering your impact on people and everything else.

TLR you're not by yourself here, and you were not created just to please yourself, you were created to help further society and everything else. This is just a theory, but I think some people need to calm down and see things in the long run, if you frustrate people by having a bad temper, they will forget about you and the ripple effect your existence has had will stop way too soon.


----------



## Devin (Mar 9, 2012)

You aren't alive, you're just a figment of my imagination. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solipsism


----------



## VashTS (Mar 9, 2012)

damn man i feel your pain, i've been there too. i did a TON of cold medicine when i was 17-18 since i was on probation and couldn't do illegal drugs. i really did lose my mind, the things i've done were in a state that was beyond being and for once I understood EVERYTHING and could do anything I wanted because I knew how things worked.

you need to embrace this feeling and go with it, take advantage of it and manipulate your environment. there are nights where i believe i created scenarios that happened but i cannot tell you if they were real. i know somethings happened because people told me about them later on in life. there are still some things that i only can believe occurred but have no evidence that they did and its all due to that power of embracing the ways you can change your environment and self once you see that your mind can sink within the conscious of this world. the brain has a lot of data stored inside that can be tapped into.

i don't know your position in life regarding responsibility but if you can do something with these thoughts, take a risk. it will make you feel alive again and give you purpose.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

before, i tried to imagine a world without me and if i hadn't existed. you know, not to feel, hear speak interact with anything, doesn't exist. 

and i thought, the world also wouldn't to me. since i did not exist, i wouldn't have this thoughts, the universe you, her, the screen you're looking at, everything wouldn't exist for me.  for the rest? i don't know. 

i stopped right there since there'll be no point in thinking if i really existed or not. i still don't know when i'll die. and it does not matter to me, i'll learn stuff as i go on living.

about afterlife, my answer would be if there really is an afterlife, then i would see it when i die, if there isn't then why think about it if i don't even have the chance to think about it since my existence simply vanished and all that's left are the memories in people who know me that i existed. 

for example, we all know isaac newton. but if i was isaac newton, dead, i wouldn't be able to appreciate that i am known by many even centuries after my death. 
but if there's afterlife, then i still simply exist, the next thing i would do is find out how i still exist and why nobody has known about this on earth yet. there might be a barrier or something. there are rules in everything. 

this idea occurred to me when i was around 10. and i didn't take any drugs, i was simply a curious boy.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 10, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> SIDE NOTE: There is a really trippy theory that whenever you "die" or are supposed to be dead, the dimension fractures into an outcome where you lived and your consciousness becomes aware only of the dimension in which you lived, aka you never died. *BUT* you have to be really high to understand this, I think.



I've always wondered about that. Never knew there was an actual theory.

@op I think about that alot. 
Another, where is gravity from: P


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 10, 2012)

VashTS said:


> damn man i feel your pain, i've been there too. i did a TON of cold medicine when i was 17-18 since i was on probation and couldn't do illegal drugs. i really did lose my mind, the things i've done were in a state that was beyond being and for once I understood EVERYTHING and could do anything I wanted because I knew how things worked.
> 
> you need to embrace this feeling and go with it, take advantage of it and manipulate your environment. there are nights where i believe i created scenarios that happened but i cannot tell you if they were real. i know somethings happened because people told me about them later on in life. there are still some things that i only can believe occurred but have no evidence that they did and its all due to that power of embracing the ways you can change your environment and self once you see that your mind can sink within the conscious of this world. the brain has a lot of data stored inside that can be tapped into.
> 
> i don't know your position in life regarding responsibility but if you can do something with these thoughts, take a risk. it will make you feel alive again and give you purpose.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, I've been dwelling on this thought for a long time. I almost feel like my life is already dead. I can't fully explain my thought process, but I do understand that the idea of life is very very fucked up.

I know when I am 90 years old sitting on my death bed everything will come back to me (a function of the brain).

But what really make 'me' or 'you'. What about all the aborted children that never had a chance to be anything at all. Where did their existence go? Born just to die? Do you feel lucky that you weren't aborted, or would you be happier not dealing with the bullshit of life?

My wife thinks I'm going crazy for trying to think outside the box of life.


----------



## DigiTak (Mar 21, 2012)

Summoning the devil, only answer
You should stop thinking about it. Thinking about things greater than you, only makes yourself seem smaller. The meaning of life? It's really more what's the meaning of my life. There is no everybody's life together life, its just your's. Its what your gonna do. So stop thinking like humanity has some kind of goal we're all heading towards. So stop this psychological pseudo topic people don't want to dwell on, until they're on the verge of death.

P.S. I didn't read this topic, just came to these conclusions based of the topic title.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but my life is about finding joy and happiness

I was thinking about this very deeply a few years ago too; trying to find answers in science and religion.

Then I thought "fuck it" and decided to find joy in what I do


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the feedback everyone has. It's nice to consider a different perspective. Everyone has their own thoughts.... unless you were told what to think by some religion.

I tend to be one that thinks outside of the box (once again, thank you LSD for that). But when you honestly overall consider everything, consider people who have been murdered, and all the aborted children, and consider how their life was cut short in such a sense that you can;t realize because you are still alive, it makes you think. Yes, it is harsh if you lose a loved one through some drastic circumstance, but when it is YOU who lost the life... what happens afterwards? Of course that is up for debate.

I'd love to hear other peoples personal perspective about how they feel that 'life' is 'real' to them. 

No one can be right or wrong on this topic.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 22, 2012)

Somewhat related:


----------



## LTK (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey buddy...
I don't know about others but i spend my life daydreaming and chasing ideals that i believe in...if i can make a bit of cash on the side and get some nice pussy whilst i'm at it i know my life is going well.

always learn, always read, work out, find a hobby and excel at it, NEVER stagnate, stay in touch with loved ones

thanks


----------



## Coto (Mar 22, 2012)

[M]artin said:


> Somewhat related:



I loved it. haha


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 22, 2012)

I honestly feel blessed that I was born in this day in time with technology at its beginning, but  almost wish I was born 100 years from now when things have advanced so much more.

My life is nothing to gawk at. Actually, it's rather shameful being jobless and barely just making it by with a family and can barely support my family. But then I look at these fucking people like Paris Hilton who really deserves to be gutter trash, or these fucking 'Royals' that are just born into a great life. But, WTF?!?!? Why should anyone be born into anything righteousness while ethiopeans are starving and dying daily?

If you believe in 'god' then how can you truly justify 'gods' treatment of people? People suffer and hurt constantly.

And as a comical, but almost true statement, Why the fuck would any type of god create Paris Hilton??? Seriously, she is the dumpster of our time. That pretty much proves to me that there is not god (i'm only half serious with that statement)


----------

